# Type me by my old diary entries! XD



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

FreeSpirit said:


> Don't worry about that! Let 'em do it, that's the best part!
> You know why? Because you get to prove everybody wrong.
> *Then* who's the brainless sheep?!!! YEA, BABY!
> 
> ...


 :laughing: You're awesome, you know that? I've actually been considering just leaving myself as "Unknown Personality" just to prove a point. If I ever figure out which type is closest to me, I'll either give it to anyone who asks, or just hide it away in a blog entry. Maybe start out with a different topic in the entry, and end it with giving my thoughts on my type. :tongue: I like the MBTI and cognitive functions and find them fascinating to think about, but people shouldn't be defined by whatever type they find themselves to be. Pfft, MBTI doesn't have much scientific evidence backing it up anyway.

But as for temperament, both NF and NT appeal to me the most. I don't feel like I'm very hung up about having order in my environment (at least not to the degree of an SJ) and I often hesitate to take action.




TheBeanie said:


> I'd say ENFJ.
> I'm not going with ESFJ because of something of a bias - I have had many ESFJ friends and their journal entries would never be so broadly focused , such as the general lack of sympathy in society especially at age 15; and trust me, I know a LOT of ESFJs. They are far more detail oriented - a typical ESFJ entry would probably be something like a commentary on their current social life, a passage about a boyfriend, best friend, nemesis etc. You seemed more interested in implications rather than the people involved. Your conceptualizations are broad and abstract.
> 
> I used to keep a diary myself, but I wrote it in cipher for protection.


Given that you're an INTP, I wouldn't be surprised that you feel that way about ESFJs.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

BroNerd said:


> @Angelic Gradevoir , the following may help you.
> Rank these eight statements in the order of how you relate to them.
> 
> 1.) You are strongly connected to the present moment and place an emphasis on practicality in life. You are action-oriented and prefer a clear solution. Your solution to doubt is to take in sensory information about what's going on right now, and then make a decision.
> ...


 I have no idea. Yet I could tell you which cognitive function each one represents: 
1. Se 
2. Ne 
3. Te 
4. Fe 
5. Si 
6. Ni or Ti (however, given the pattern that it's been following, it's most likely Ni)
7. Ti or Ni (same as above, but reversed) 
8. Fi

:tongue:

Okay, maybe if I can't rank them, I could say how they relate to me...

1. I can't say that I'm connected to the present moment, really, but I do like practicality and clear solutions. Not sure whether how much present circumstances weigh into my decisions.
2. I find myself able to generate possibilities, but despite everyone saying that I'm an Ne machine, I feel as if my Ne is...restricted, in a sense.
3. I probably could break it down if I wanted to, but I don't think I'm particularly interested. The other stuff doesn't seem to fit me that well. 
4. I sometimes try to figure out people, but I'm not sure if I'm right half the time. Being naturally empathetic to the plight of the underdog, though is something I like to think I relate to.
5. Something that's confusing about me about Si is that _everyone _relies on past experience to some extent. I don't care how intuitive someone is, everyone relies on past experience, even if it's just as a basis for new ideas and/or in order to see what's wrong with a current idea (you can't even analyze an idea/system/whatever without having any knowledge about it). 
6. I'm not sure how much this fits me. 
7. I think this sounds somewhat like me, actually. Whenever I'm writing something, I always like to convey the precise meaning of what I want to say. I think I can easily see how the pieces fit together too, and I often feel the need to have a game plan if it's something important. Emphasis on _important, _since I don't micromanage everything that goes on during the day.
8. I think I'm more analytical than that when it comes to values. And while I realize that there's plenty wrong with the world, I can't say I crusade for a specific cause. You have to save yourself before you can save the world.


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

A couple of months ago I was trying to type myself and was having similar problems. I had learned so much about all the cognitive functions that I could see myself being any of them. 

Eventually I stopped thinking about it so hard and then I noticed a couple of important points about myself that really helped me type myself. It might require some time off just to get to know yourself. 

I relate to a lot of your journal entries though, probably the 6ish searching for understanding. 

The strange thing is, cognitive functions affect our beliefs of how the world should be.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

First of all, you are not an Fe dom. If you are Fe, you are Fe in 2nd position. 2nd position's nick name is good mother. You are more like a good mother when "using" this function than a child (tertiary) or someone who is constantly organizing everyone around them by second nature and so much to the point where they don't even realize they are doing it (Dom). That last part is how dominant functions work. Fe doms often times pretend in a way not to be trying to organize others since over time they have realized that most people do not want to be told what to do and that organizing others is much easier when the other person does not know they are being organized. While Fe doms can be very respectfull people who are very respectfull of other's wishes, they will make slips that make me aware that they were judjing others and trying to make them happy or sad based on that prior judjement. Fe in 2nd position (good mother) does not have to try to keep their organizing of others in check as much. Being responsible with there use of the function come more naturally to them. I know you said you were not social due to everyone else not being social with you, but an Fe dom would have made a social network regardless since it is their life blood. They would have risked much in order to get it if they had to. They would not have settled for staying in the background. People can hardly survive without their dom function. It is their safety zone.

What is your safety zone?

a person with Fe in good mother position (2nd) is not near as comfortable with it as an Fe dom. Because it is the opposite orientations of their dom function, this makes it so that they can feel slightly uncomfortable with it at times and question themselves on how good they truely are at it. They want to "use" that function like a good mother would nurture a child. 

Fe in child position is often times slightly immature and lacking. While it may look cute to others and they love using it so much they get exited like a child about it when they do something good with it, it will not be used with the consistancy and thouroughness as it would in 1st or second position. 

People cannot stop using their dom function. They kindof can but that is why it is so difficult for us to use our 4th function. We must force ourselves to break away from what we have always known, our safety zone, and go to a place where we feel volnerable and might be attacked. It is our inferior function and we aspire to become it. 

What is the one thing you are uncomfortable doing that you also even if secretly desire and aspire to do or be and that you feel you are not good at and is very difficult?

We may have been using the function in the past but it always seemed to come out wrong and cause problems when we did but now, everyonce in a while, we can get a taste of using it with fantastic results that feel awesome. What is that for you?


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

BroNerd said:


> [MENTION=22688]2.) You brainstorm a myriad of possibilities that may or may not be true. You can have problems with anxiety because you are painfully aware of every bad consequence that could result from their action or the actions of others. On the other hand, you make take reassurance in this ability, as you are rarely caught off-guard. It's difficult to take you by surprise.
> 
> 6.) You understand abstract systems better than most people. This is a great asset, as you are often involved with authority, either as part of the authority or as a person critical of it. You can identify the strengths and weaknesses in a system and either strengthen the system or weaken it, depending on your inclination. You are either likely to be detached and look at it from a coldly logical position or you are warmly logical and are focused more on the people involved than the system itself or both. You will either focus on justice or strive for fairness or both.
> 
> 7.) You emphasize the particular meanings of words and how each individual piece fits together within a concept. You have the ability to focus intensely on a problem and pick it apart in order to effectively troubleshoot it. You are a better contingency planner than most people.





Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I have no idea. Yet I could tell you which cognitive function each one represents:
> 1. Se
> 2. Ne
> 3. Te
> ...


6. is Ni
7. is Ti

2. sounds exactly like how I have been explaning my Ne in 5th position (opposing function). It is where i go when I am nervous and have anxiety not where I go for safety or reassurance. My Ne thoughts scare the living day lights out of me and depress teh hell out of me. People with Ne in dom position will feel less anxiety when in their "home" rather than feeling more. This descrition may need to be altered slightly or I am an Ne dom who happens to be extremely unhealthy and living as an introvert.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Unicorntopia said:


> First of all, you are not an Fe dom. If you are Fe, you are Fe in 2nd position. 2nd position's nick name is good mother. You are more like a good mother when "using" this function than a child (tertiary) or someone who is constantly organizing everyone around them by second nature and so much to the point where they don't even realize they are doing it (Dom). That last part is how dominant functions work. Fe doms often times pretend in a way not to be trying to organize others since over time they have realized that most people do not want to be told what to do and that organizing others is much easier when the other person does not know they are being organized. While Fe doms can be very respectfull people who are very respectfull of other's wishes, they will make slips that make me aware that they were judjing others and trying to make them happy or sad based on that prior judjement. Fe in 2nd position (good mother) does not have to try to keep their organizing of others in check as much. Being responsible with there use of the function come more naturally to them. I know you said you were not social due to everyone else not being social with you, but an Fe dom would have made a social network regardless since it is their life blood. They would have risked much in order to get it if they had to. They would not have settled for staying in the background. People can hardly survive without their dom function. It is their safety zone.


Well it's not as if I didn't have any sort of social contact _at all_ during middle school. I was just speaking in a general sense. But I think you may be right about that. It hurt that people rejected me, of course, but having a social network has never been my main focus. I wanted people to like me, and I wanted to fit in, but I didn't go insane when that didn't happen.



> What is your safety zone?


a person with Fe in good mother position (2nd) is not near as comfortable with it as an Fe dom. Because it is the opposite orientations of their dom function, this makes it so that they can feel slightly uncomfortable with it at times and question themselves on how good they truely are at it. They want to "use" that function like a good mother would nurture a child. 

Fe in child position is often times slightly immature and lacking. While it may look cute to others and they love using it so much they get exited like a child about it when they do something good with it, it will not be used with the consistancy and thouroughness as it would in 1st or second position. 

People cannot stop using their dom function. They kindof can but that is why it is so difficult for us to use our 4th function. We must force ourselves to break away from what we have always known, our safety zone, and go to a place where we feel volnerable and might be attacked. It is our inferior function and we aspire to become it. 

What is the one thing you are uncomfortable doing that you also even if secretly desire and aspire to do or be and that you feel you are not good at and is very difficult?

We may have been using the function in the past but it always seemed to come out wrong and cause problems when we did but now, everyonce in a while, we can get a taste of using it with fantastic results that feel awesome. What is that for you?[/QUOTE]
I think my safety zone is within certainty. I want to know that I'm right whenever I'm taking a test. I want to know that my ideas aren't stupid. In fact, the tentative statements I make sometimes are more of a defense toward criticism. When I was younger (around 13) and first started out forums, I hated it when other people pointed out where I could be wrong. It was a rather negative experience for me, so I stayed away from debates. Part of the reason for joining this forum was to overcome that. I try to take the attitude that what I say may not be right. However, it still hurts when someone points out when I make a mistake. Yet this doesn't really say anything definitive, as this could apply either to Ni or Si.

Still, if we're talking safety in terms of comfort, then I would have to say that part of the way I coped with middle school by retreating into my mind. I'd make up fanfiction in my head (and I still do). XD In fact, for a while I would bring up one of those "fanfictions" to help me get to sleep. One that came up a lot was aliens studying human anatomy, with a character from any given show/story being the subject. (I blame The Magic School Bus for that one. XD) ...Again, I'm not sure if this really says anything.

As to what I aspire to be, but afraid of...I want to be more creative. I honestly don't feel as if I'm very creative. But this may simply be my general lack of confidence in myself rather than an inferior function.



Unicorntopia said:


> 6. is Ni
> 7. is Ti


I knew it! :tongue: It was the way the pattern was going. S-N-T-F-S-N-T-F. It's just the use of the word "system" in the context of Ni that threw me off.



> 2. sounds exactly like how I have been explaning my Ne in 5th position (opposing function). It is where i go when I am nervous and have anxiety not where I go for safety or reassurance. My Ne thoughts scare the living day lights out of me and depress teh hell out of me. People with Ne in dom position will feel less anxiety when in their "home" rather than feeling more. This descrition may need to be altered slightly or I am an Ne dom who happens to be extremely unhealthy and living as an introvert.


 I don't think Ne really _scares_ me. It's just that...all that stuff that is seemingly Ne that I spew out isn't as effortless as it looks. I can't access it on demand, but it just doesn't come out of nowhere either. I...it's hard to explain. I guess when I'm thinking about something, I eventually come to conclusions. Yet they don't seem to come out of the blue like Ni (at least not usually). It's more like I realize that the conclusions are coming from my own thought process.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Bah, I'm getting impatient! *summons people*
> 
> @nevermore, @KuRoMi, @NekoNinja, @Unicorntopia.
> 
> ...I feel guilty for pestering people. *wallows in pit of guilt*


:O I have been summoned! (And it seems to of taken me long enough to get here. XD)

I haven't read your diaries yet, but I still think you are an NF at least. I will read them and try to help you tomorrow (and I will then guess and call it divine knowledge...) XD *is being lazy right now*


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Well it's not as if I didn't have any sort of social contact _at all_ during middle school. I was just speaking in a general sense. But I think you may be right about that. It hurt that people rejected me, of course, but having a social network has never been my main focus. I wanted people to like me, and I wanted to fit in, but I didn't go insane when that didn't happen.
> 
> I think my safety zone is within certainty. I want to know that I'm right whenever I'm taking a test. I want to know that my ideas aren't stupid. In fact, the tentative statements I make sometimes are more of a defense toward criticism. When I was younger (around 13) and first started out forums, I hated it when other people pointed out where I could be wrong. It was a rather negative experience for me, so I stayed away from debates. Part of the reason for joining this forum was to overcome that. I try to take the attitude that what I say may not be right. However, it still hurts when someone points out when I make a mistake. Yet this doesn't really say anything definitive, as this could apply either to Ni or Si.
> 
> ...


Well, from this thread, you seem like you might be INFJ. We tend to be perfectionists who are really hard on ourselves more than anyone else is on themsevles and more than we are on anyone else. We actually cant help caring what others think and have a little anxiety about it at least at some point in our lives because of Fe in second position. Fe in second position makes us people pleasers in a manner of speaking but that does not mean we are pushovers! We also tend to be very sensitive people who are highly aware of others feelings. Fi in 6th position (critical parent) makes us very critical of others who are not taking the care that we would take with others feelings. 

I think there may be a possibliity of you being INTP or ISFJ as well though. I really think you are N though. Ns tend to ponder and/or fanticise a ton. I also go inside my head for safety zone like you.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

I definitely think you're a J, not a P...at least on these diary entries. Your writing is very straight to the point and have a purpose on them. 

I also think you're an N. You seem to want to know the bigger picture, be it on the question of your existence, and what's happening on the mind's of others. It seems you want synthesis of multiple contradictions in your mind into a framework that makes sense. At the same time you seem to question the validity of these conjectures and find yourself troubled by what's true and what's not. These two observations makes me think you're using both Ni+Ti. In other words, you form certain hypotheses from the information-gathering Ni, and Ti dissects it and finds that it doesn't have enough information to make a decision.


Whether you're a T or an F, I would have to say F, more specifically Fe. You're opinions about people tend to have a very Fe feel to them. You find yourself censoring what you say(especially on the religion section) just so you don't have to deal with the conflict that arises from people who have a different view from you.

To be honest, I did not read any Fi from you.

So in summary, I think you're some sort XNFJ.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Unicorntopia said:


> Well, from this thread, you seem like you might be INFJ. We tend to be perfectionists who are really hard on ourselves more than anyone else is on themsevles and more than we are on anyone else. We actually cant help caring what others think and have a little anxiety about it at least at some point in our lives because of Fe in second position. Fe in second position makes us people pleasers in a manner of speaking but that does not mean we are pushovers! We also tend to be very sensitive people who are highly aware of others feelings. Fi in 6th position (critical parent) makes us very critical of others who are not taking the care that we would take with others feelings.
> 
> I think there may be a possibliity of you being INTP or ISFJ as well though. I really think you are N though. Ns tend to ponder and/or fanticise a ton. I also go inside my head for safety zone like you.





Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> I definitely think you're a J, not a P...at least on these diary entries. Your writing is very straight to the point and have a purpose on them.
> 
> I also think you're an N. You seem to want to know the bigger picture, be it on the question of your existence, and what's happening on the mind's of others. It seems you want synthesis of multiple contradictions in your mind into a framework that makes sense. At the same time you seem to question the validity of these conjectures and find yourself troubled by what's true and what's not. These two observations makes me think you're using both Ni+Ti. In other words, you form certain hypotheses from the information-gathering Ni, and Ti dissects it and finds that it doesn't have enough information to make a decision.
> 
> ...


 Would it be surprising if I told both of you that I always get INFJ whenever I take online personality tests? XD And I also took it twice in school, once in English class (we tried to type characters from the novels we were reading) and another time as part of this gifted group. I got INFJ both times. Yet I'm skeptical, since INFJ is a very rare type. But if that is my type, then I must be an INFJ who created an ENFP persona on an online forum to guard her ego. Mind=blown.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Yet I'm skeptical, since INFJ is a very rare type.


I personally don't believe INFJs are that rare, and you have created further evidence to support my claim in this next quote...



> then I must be an INFJ who created an ENFP persona


I believe that there are a lot more INFJs out there, it is just that it's the INFJ's nature to assume another persona to protect their complex inner perceptions of life only showing the Fe mask to others.

I'd suggest you read this article, a little silly for some, but I do think there's some grain of truth in it.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> I personally don't believe INFJs are that rare, and you have created further evidence to support my claim in this next quote...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I've read that all right. (Part of where I got the idea. ^_^) I think I may have shades of the academic, the method actor, the revolutionary, and the destroyer of worlds (only when I get into a very dark place, though).


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

@Angelic Gardevoir come be an INFJ with us! . You are welcome any time to be an INFJ with me.  and you can act like whatever type you wish.. ENFP, INTP, etc. - whatever you wish. Heck try them all out for size if you wish. I know a couple of INFJs who do that. It keeps us from getting board and helps us further our knowlegde of people which is what we love the most. And, you said you can't read minds but I bet you are further along in that arena than you think you are.  lol j/k...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> 1. Se
> 2. Ne
> 3. Te
> 4. Fe
> ...


Could have said most of this myself. Moar later. Still having not read the entries just yet.I should probably throw this in. I don't know why but I did get an xNFJ vibe off you before but I felt not exactly sure since I don't have much exposure to that type, but I was thinking MBTI. Glad to see others are seeing it too.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

I vote ENFJ. Just by reading most of this, I get a Fe vibe. 

And I can see some Ni, I think. It could be Ne, but it seems less tangential. 

You also remind me of my ENFJ friend who can come across as ESFJ at times. My theory is that with my Ne, I want to discuss my ideas all the time, ask why without even really formulating my thoughts properly, and just run off with my Fi. I could be wrong, but it seems like ENFJs are a bit more tactful than that and can fit in a little easier because of it. She's told me before that she has a lot going on in her head, but it's easier to just turn her focus outside and worry about more tangible things, especially with or involving others. 

Though, this is anecdotal. So take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Unicorntopia said:


> @Angelic Gardevoir come be an INFJ with us! . You are welcome any time to be an INFJ with me.  and you can act like whatever type you wish.. ENFP, INTP, etc. - whatever you wish. Heck try them all out for size if you wish. I know a couple of INFJs who do that. It keeps us from getting board and helps us further our knowlegde of people which is what we love the most. And, you said you can't read minds but I bet you are further along in that arena than you think you are.  lol j/k...


I is type chameleon. XD



KuRoMi said:


> Could have said most of this myself. Moar later. Still having not read the entries just yet.I should probably throw this in. I don't know why but I did get an xNFJ vibe off you before but I felt not exactly sure since I don't have much exposure to that type, but I was thinking MBTI. Glad to see others are seeing it too.


 Really? Hmm...you keep talking about how we have similarities. Maybe you're an XNFJ too? XD


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I is type chameleon. XD
> 
> 
> Really? Hmm...you keep talking about how we have similarities. Maybe you're an XNFJ too? XD


Oh no you don't! I will not start doubting again! XD 

Nah, the first part was me thinking you sound like an Fi user who has Te going as well. 

I'll break it down now. 
#5 makes sense for me because I'm already positive an S but I agree with what you said about everyone using past experience in their lives. #4 well, since you still may think Fi for yourself, it makes sense for us to agree with this because Fi users can extravert our F, just not for long. So I've read anyway. #8 could have come straight out of me. And #7 kind of sounds like you're describing Te. I should have broke it down but I have a rainy day headache all day again, so I had to make it quick. 

Then I thought I'd add my earlier idea which is unrelated and I originally thought I was way off but may have been onto something and that's just MBTI, not functions I felt that with, like I said my xNFJ experience is quite minimal. I'm not trying to add to the confusion I just spent a bit of time earlier trying out Beebe again and my head was like *throb throb...* so I had to quit lol.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

KuRoMi said:


> Oh no you don't! I will not start doubting again! XD


...Just what have I done? D:



> Nah, the first part was me thinking you sound like an Fi user who has Te going as well.
> 
> I'll break it down now.
> #5 makes sense for me because I'm already positive an S but I agree with what you said about everyone using past experience in their lives. #4 well, since you still may think Fi for yourself, it makes sense for us to agree with this because Fi users can extravert our F, just not for long. So I've read anyway. #8 could have come straight out of me. And #7 kind of sounds like you're describing Te. I should have broke it down but I have a rainy day headache all day again, so I had to make it quick.
> ...


I...*headdesk* 

I think it requires a lot of self-awareness to be able to apply Beebe to yourself. So...yeah.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Here are some other things I've noticed about myself that may be useful in addition to my diary entries:


I noticed once while I was trying to reply to a post here that I had to look away from the screen in order to sort everything out in my head. (Oh crap I just did it again...XD) On a related note, sometimes I might pause to think about something, but it appears to others that I'm looking at something. Another strange thing is that on long car rides, I'll look out a window and my mind will be completely blank.
(Looked away from the screen again...) Sometimes I can have strange ideas and/or realizations while I'm trying to fall asleep. (It's not hypnagogic hallucinations since I'm still clearly conscious.) I guess you could say that I'm in this relaxed state. Problem is I can't usually remember what I was thinking when I get up.
I seem to have a "can't live with them, can't live without them" attitude toward deadlines. I hate the pressure deadlines give me, but when I don't have a deadline or the deadline is a long time off, I can procrastinate. And I feel guilty about it. (I did it again! ...Yeah, I should probably stop trying to keep count.)
A big part of education, even in college, is memorization. I feel tense whenever I'm studying because I'm afraid that I'll forget something. This, in turn, is connected to past experiences of missing questions because I forgot or misremembered something. For a while I thought this was proof of Si being my inferior function. Yet inferior functions imply sort of a love-hate relationship, it seems. You feel uncomfortable using it, but you aspire to be this way. I don't think I aspire to simply regurgitate facts, however (no offense to Si-doms). So would Si be a shadow function for me? If so, would it be witch/senex, trickster, or demon? (I don't think I'm an Se dom at all, so Si couldn't be opposing personality.) ...Anyone have a better understanding of Beebe than I do? (@Unicorntopia?)


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Here are some other things I've noticed about myself that may be useful in addition to my diary entries:
> 
> 
> I noticed once while I was trying to reply to a post here that I had to look away from the screen in order to sort everything out in my head. (Oh crap I just did it again...XD) On a related note, sometimes I might pause to think about something, but it appears to others that I'm looking at something. Another strange thing is that on long car rides, I'll look out a window and my mind will be completely blank.
> ...


#1 You can actually have quiet in your head? I'm envious. I don't know that means anything though. If you can blank your head completely I mean. Maybe without god stimuli you get bored enough to shut down completely? I'm more than capable of going off into my head, not just having running thoughts, but actively thinking about whatever I feel like and I'm completely unaware of what's going on around me at those times. Still positive I'm Se though and I'm sure that's the consensus.

#2 Oh god, hypnogogic hallucinations fucking suck  I end up with the same occurrences as you every so often I get bombarded and I get mad at myself for not writing them down because they were so good. It's the Ni experience for me, I have no idea what Ne even feels like unless I'm forced to brainstorm and even then, I'm unsure of myself. Probably still Ni with my luck.

#3 The question I'd ask is, do you need the approach of deadline to function otherwise nothing gets done? Like do you get last minute energy. If you have it you'll know what I mean.

#4 Dunno  Sort of covered that in 1, Have you not read the Quenck book about inferior grips? That's the best way to figure it out if you're having trouble. You can find lots in all the chapters that you agree with but yours will stick out like a sore thumb and if you were to underline everything that applies to you, you might as well underline what actually doesn't because you'll end up making a mess of it like I did XD


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Here are some other things I've noticed about myself that may be useful in addition to my diary entries:
> 
> 
> I noticed once while I was trying to reply to a post here that I had to look away from the screen in order to sort everything out in my head. (Oh crap I just did it again...XD) On a related note, sometimes I might pause to think about something, but it appears to others that I'm looking at something. Another strange thing is that on long car rides, I'll look out a window and my mind will be completely blank.
> ...


1&2 sound alot like Ni dominance. 1 sounds like what I do all the in order to think or remember. I look up and to teh right alot but that might also be Ti. 2 looks like the INFJ space out. We often times have what you are describing.

3 sounds like it might have to do with our perfectionism and our J. We want to plan and be perfect, have teh security of a deadline and make it but dont want to have to do it because we are P dom (Ni) and feeling like we have to make it perfect before the deadline.

4 sounds like your Si is unconscious. When we are feeling good and are into it we can remember details with scary acuracy but when our minds are just not on that thread of thought, we can draw complete blanks. Looking up and to the right while spacing out and breathing helps me in theses times. Si is INxJ's deamon function. To explore how you deal with this function more you may want to look at it from teh standpoint of emotional memories. If you have ever had your heart broken or something along those lines is when it acts most apparently like a demon. We will drown ourselves in the memory and the emotional state we were at that time and not let go. Another good indication of Si demon is that we can almost completely forget about a time period or event in the past for what seems like forever then when something reminds us of it, like a song on the radio that was playing at that time, we go full into the memory and it takes us completely out of the world and makes us feel like we are in the twilight zone. idk those are just some of the things I ascociate with it. Some other simple things are forgetting all the time when we want to remember and remembering when we should just keep our mouths shut or having the perfect memory of it to get back at someone in a fight.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

KuRoMi said:


> #1 You can actually have quiet in your head? I'm envious. I don't know that means anything though. If you can blank your head completely I mean. Maybe without god stimuli you get bored enough to shut down completely? I'm more than capable of going off into my head, not just having running thoughts, but actively thinking about whatever I feel like and I'm completely unaware of what's going on around me at those times. Still positive I'm Se though and I'm sure that's the consensus.


My way of handling stimuli is quite...situational. Sometimes I need complete quiet when I'm trying to concentrate on something. At other times, I can think about something and tune the rest of the world out. And then sometimes my consciousness can be very vague/blank.



> #2 Oh god, hypnogogic hallucinations fucking suck  I end up with the same occurrences as you every so often I get bombarded and I get mad at myself for not writing them down because they were so good. It's the Ni experience for me, I have no idea what Ne even feels like unless I'm forced to brainstorm and even then, I'm unsure of myself. Probably still Ni with my luck.


One point for the Ni column for me, then. :tongue:



> #3 The question I'd ask is, do you need the approach of deadline to function otherwise nothing gets done? Like do you get last minute energy. If you have it you'll know what I mean.


I don't think it's me needing a last minute energy boost. It's more like I'm scared of the task and go to great lengths to avoid it...a way of pretending that it's not there. I'm aware that I should get it done now and it would be better if I did. And when the deadline does start looming, I get more tense than energized. But I wasn't always like this, you see. It started out about halfway through high school and gradually got worse. Although I stressed about things, school was rather easy for me for the most part. Almost effortless, in fact. However, as things started becoming more intensive (particularly with AP classes) the effort I needed began to increase. Then college came around, which was like high school for a while, but it eventually required so much effort that it started to become tedious. But I think there could be a reason for this... 



> #4 Dunno  Sort of covered that in 1, Have you not read the Quenck book about inferior grips? That's the best way to figure it out if you're having trouble. You can find lots in all the chapters that you agree with but yours will stick out like a sore thumb and if you were to underline everything that applies to you, you might as well underline what actually doesn't because you'll end up making a mess of it like I did XD


 No, I haven't. Most of what I know about typing is from the internet.  Yet I've seen some excerpts that have been floating around. Looking at the one for INJs, I think it's possible that I'm an INFJ currently in the grip of Se. _That_ could be why I seem so similar to you, at least on the surface. To give some examples from the excerpts for comparison...



> *Obsessive Focus on External Data*
> ...�_When I'm using power tools that can cause injury, I will spend an inordinate amount of energy making sure that I'm not going to inadvertently hurt myself when I turn the thing on. I will triple-check to make sure my fingers are out of the way, etc. Usually I take in the world more globally and have less concern about details until I need them._�


This is comparable to me obsessively checking over homework and tests to make sure I didn't misread a question, accidentally circle the wrong answer, etc.



> An INTJ recalled the following from his childhood and adolescence:
> �When my studies were not going too well I would start to develop detailed tables of data, or drawings to support technical/science answers. These were frequently in too great detail, taking a lot of time and usually out of all proportion to the task and the length of the answers sought�or even irrelevant to the original questions.�


I can think of two instances off the top of my head where something comparable to this happened. Once in third grade, we were asked to summarize the story. The teacher simply said that a summary was telling the story in your own words. (Or something to that effect.) I took that literally, basically rewriting the story but with my own choice of words. I was so worried about meeting the teacher's expectations that I focused on the details of what she said rather than questioning whether or not if that was what she was really asking. Another instance was doing my summer work for AP English. I was so worried about doing badly that I went into far more detail on a certain portion than the assignment asked for. 



> *Overindulgence in Sensual Pleasures*
> 
> In effective dominant Extraverted Sensing types, the enjoyment of sensual pleasures is natural, spontaneous, and quite consistent with their focus on the reality of the immediate environment. In Introverted Intuitive types in the grip of inferior Extraverted Sensing, this quality takes the form of sensual excess rather than sensual pleasure. It is interesting that a number of INTJs and INFJs described themselves as becoming �self-centered� and �self-indulgent� when they are in the grip�a descriptor often projected onto well-functioning Extraverted Sensing types by INTJs and INFJs (and by other types as well).
> 
> ...


Perfect explanation of my procrastination tendencies. Just apply the parts about food to leisurely pleasures and you got it. XD



> *Adversarial Attitude Toward the Outer World*
> 
> Effective dominant Extraverted Sensing types approach the outer world with eager anticipation of all the wonderful experiences awaiting them. For Introverted Intuitive types in the grip of inferior Extraverted Sensing, the immediate reality of the outer world spells difficulty and danger. They expect obstacles and problems to plague them as they move through a strange and potentially hostile environment. Their hypersensitivity to potentially dangerous surroundings can promote uneasiness about people as well. �I can have negative forebodings and feel that people are against me,� said an INTJ. An INFJ said she �becomes suspicious. Usually I'm tolerant, curious, and compassionate, so 'out of character' for me means I'm unaccepting and frustrated with the world.�
> 
> ...


I can relate to a lot of this. I can get mad at the world when I'm extremely stressed. And this could also be tied to the suicidal thoughts I have when I'm at my worst. I sometimes feel that I simply can't make it in the world, so why even bother living?


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

-Looks like you posted this while I was replying to KuRoMi...>_> <_<



Unicorntopia said:


> 1&2 sound alot like Ni dominance. 1 sounds like what I do all the in order to think or remember. I look up and to teh right alot but that might also be Ti. 2 looks like the INFJ space out. We often times have what you are describing.


Lol INFJ space out! XD ...But I'm not sure if it happens all that often. I sometimes come up with good ideas while I'm taking a walk or taking a bath, but it's not quite the same experience that I've had while trying to fall asleep.



> 3 sounds like it might have to do with our perfectionism and our J. We want to plan and be perfect, have teh security of a deadline and make it but dont want to have to do it because we are P dom (Ni) and feeling like we have to make it perfect before the deadline.


Yep, that's me. 



> 4 sounds like your Si is unconscious. When we are feeling good and are into it we can remember details with scary acuracy but when our minds are just not on that thread of thought, we can draw complete blanks. Looking up and to the right while spacing out and breathing helps me in theses times. Si is INxJ's deamon function. To explore how you deal with this function more you may want to look at it from teh standpoint of emotional memories. If you have ever had your heart broken or something along those lines is when it acts most apparently like a demon. We will drown ourselves in the memory and the emotional state we were at that time and not let go. Another good indication of Si demon is that we can almost completely forget about a time period or event in the past for what seems like forever then when something reminds us of it, like a song on the radio that was playing at that time, we go full into the memory and it takes us completely out of the world and makes us feel like we are in the twilight zone. idk those are just some of the things I ascociate with it. Some other simple things are forgetting all the time when we want to remember and remembering when we should just keep our mouths shut or having the perfect memory of it to get back at someone in a fight.


Hmm...emotional memories? I think it may be somewhat like you describe. When something has happened to me recently, I sometimes replay the scene in my head. And to give an example of something being triggered, I was watching a parody of The Little Mermaid song Part of Your world, and I suddenly remembered that it was the song I sung to my grandfather not long before he died. Which gave me weird feelings to say the least. Let's just say that seeing Ariel singing about wanting a vagina instead of wanting to be human and thinking about your grandfather's death is a strange combination.

EDIT: Do you ever have tip of the tongue syndrome? Or do you ever try to recall how a song sounded, but can't quite remember until you hear it again? Or even worse, remember a tune but can't remember where it came from? XD


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> EDIT: Do you ever have tip of the tongue syndrome? Or do you ever try to recall how a song sounded, but can't quite remember until you hear it again? Or even worse, remember a tune but can't remember where it came from? XD


All the freaking time ever since I can remember way worse and more often than anyone else I have ever known. I most definitely attribute that at least in partial to demonic Si.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Dood! That stuff you posted in post 42 is the first time I have ever seen our true bad side written about other than by me. That is exactly how bad Se can manifest in us. Its scary. I feel I have come a long way with the anger/blaming issues but it is extremely difficult. My INTJ father stopped the outward attacks in anger but still does not know how to stop the childish pouting, poor wording, and absense of gental patience when frustrated or angry. 

I guess some INxJs might never get to see the good side of their Se. That is sad because it is magical when INxJs use it healthily.


----------

